# 0



## SwirlJelly (Oct 18, 2017)

0


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 19, 2017)

My bad lol. It came to me as I glanced at your avatar.  

When I put Juden's work up of Coma, there were 4-5 orange based Sergal up within days.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 19, 2017)

Heh heh heh... I know of at least two foxxos who could easily be mistaken for me. Joxy and BlazieFox. XD


----------



## Dongding (Oct 20, 2017)

And here I thought I was being clever in the Furry Veterinarian visit thread...



https://imgur.com/id%3Da%252FqfTjB%3Btype%3Dalbum


Does this count?


----------



## Inkblooded (Oct 20, 2017)

One person on DeviantArt had an icon that looked almost identical to my sona, even having the same shirt, except you couldn't see the character's face because it was turned away. I confronted her about it and asked, and she swore that it wasn't copied, and then linked me another drawing (jn the same pose, with the face obstructed) as "proof" it was her own creation. She said she didn't have any pictures of it's face.
It's been like 6 months since that, she still has the icon.


----------



## Pipistrele (Oct 20, 2017)

Designed and flashed out my scalie OC half a decade ago, which I still use as a primary character ...only to find out about the dude who came up with pretty damn similar design not too long ago. He happened to be a cool fella, by the way.

(mine's above, his's below)


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 7, 2017)

no...im a rooster their are 0 others in the fandome im one of a kind as least...as far as a know trust me i llooked


----------



## modfox (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't think there are any poltergeists.... so far


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 7, 2017)

modfox said:


> I don't think there are any poltergeists.... so far


i wish their cool XD


----------



## Nanominyo (Nov 7, 2017)

IDK if I have a dobbleganger, though if I had I would really like to know, I know the colorpalette is a general very natural one so really no biggies. I know other furries with the same colorpalette and "paterns" but I won't say that it is totally doubleganger. I like natural colors, and I haven't really a specie for my sona, well all I know is they are canine. Now I am just afraid to show them, well I should make them a reference, it would properly help, but I am on that case -w-'


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 7, 2017)

I haven't got much formal work done yet, but I see elements of my 'sona in this piece by Goldenwolfen.com - The artwork of Christy Grandjean




Except for me it would be reading glasses 

I also feel this would be the look my old warrior would have when he's doing his dirty work (artist unknown):



 

Might update this later once I get more character art...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 8, 2017)

It'd be the one fucktard who stole and recoloured mine


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 8, 2017)

Aslan from Narnia.. totally my brother, he was the smart little asshat who was a major showoff... I used to kick his butt when we were kids... I called him asslan!


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 9, 2017)

Not sure. In terms of fur colors, Dogry could have a few out there. He's a fluff dragon, so there could be some similar looking sergals. But there's no question I have none when it comes to the full outfit. You'd pretty much have had to be trying to copy my 'sona if you had one very similar looking,


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 9, 2017)

I didn't realize until after that I used the same green and blue as my friend...


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Nov 9, 2017)

A bottle of Oxycodone

seriously


----------



## Open_Mind (Dec 16, 2017)

Found this today and remembered this thread... my eye would be blue, but otherwise it's pretty close.



 

Hope this doesn't count as a necro post


----------



## Nova Scarlett (Dec 16, 2017)

I really haven't explored if Nova has a twin, in terms of fur colors\But I know her species is quite common.


----------



## Simo (Dec 16, 2017)

Huh, I haven't come across one yet. There's not too many skunks, around. 

And @connortheskunk and @Shoiyo both look a good deal different, though both are extremely charming and irresistible, as us skunks tend to be. Modest, too.


----------



## Kebechet (Dec 16, 2017)

If someone sees another one of me lurking around let me know...


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 16, 2017)

I have no idea. I would guess one doesn't exist, but I might be wrong.


----------



## dogryme6 (Dec 16, 2017)

Revisiting to say the same thing @Kebechet said. Make sure I'm aware of any clones of me.


----------

